# Does having unclipped wings make them crabby?



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

I noticed Tally allthough came to us "clipped" was not warming up to me, he gets 14 hrs of darkness/quiet a night. he has not came around yet, so I cliped his wings (before he could still fly in every sense of the word idk how they thought his wings were clipped) anyways and he has become SO MUCH SWEETER since clipping.

and i heard (on a YT video) that a bird with unclipped wings can get a little feisty, is there any truth to this?


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

the thing is that when the wings are clipped, they feel less dominant and bond more. if the wings are grown, they feel that they are supirior and fly away from you. also may challenge you for the position of flock leader


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> also may challenge you for the position of flock leader


Tiels don't have a hierarchy in their flocks so that's not really the reason. Being clipped makes them rely on us more, so that's where that's an advantage to us. Unclipped, they're more free to do their own thing and not do what you want them to.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Some birds definitely become feisty when they are flighted for a long time. My Luna, Kirk, and Taz became unruly after they had flight for a few months so we clipped them to cool them down. Worked like a charm.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Squirt was clipped when I first got him and he has had his new wings for some time now and he hasn' t changed so far. I don' t know about Paco though, when I rescued him the owner of the bird rescue clipped his wings the day before I got him and he seems to be the same since his grew back, his grew back super fast.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

when you clip them, they become dependent on you to get around, really. all my guys are flighted because they are bonded to me so i don't get the attitude so much. plus, i really like them being able to fly. but clipping is great for bonding and training.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I love for my birds to be flighted, but I don't get to spend as much time with them as I'd like so they don't all have that great attitude when it comes to recaging them. They all run when we try to cage them. Luna is mostly bonded to me and he will come down from curtain rods and stuff when we're not in Adrian's room. 

I think if I were there all the time then keeping them flighted wouldn't be a problem. But as it is, when they are flighted for more than 6 months they all get feisty and uncooperative.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea, I like to have them fully winged so they can have that feeling of freedom. They both fly straight to their cages as soon as theey are in sight with it lol.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

They will definitely assert their independence if they are fully flighted.

Cara was starting to get a bit that way and so got clipped last month. 
Ever since he's been the sweetest guy you could ask for.


----------

